# Kuranda vs Coolaroo dog bed???



## Rügen (Mar 19, 2008)

My pups are chewers- I need an alternative to the normal fluffy dog beds on the market. 

I have seen and really like the kuranda pet bed, but it seems like a lot to spend... Does anyone use the Coolaroo pet bed? It's less than half the cost, same idea- is it just as good or will I be getting what I pay for?

For reference- 

Coolaroo:
http://www.improvementscatalog.com/produ...HO&code=MP8YAHO

Kuranda:
http://www.csnstores.com/asp/show_detail.asp?sku=KDA1008&refid=YP49-KDA1008

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

I think the Coolaroo would be a fine lower cost alternative for non-chewers. But there's nothing to protect the fabric around the frame, which the Kuranda does have. I've had Kuranda beds for 7 years, and they are worth every penny.


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

We bought the coolaroo beds in hopes they would hold up as they are cheaper than the kurandas.

No such luck







We hopefully will be getting Kuranda's for Christmas!!

But it was one of my dogs that did all the damage (Kelso--he can also not have fluffy beds) Allie would have been fine with the Coolaroo bed, guess it just depends on how much of a chewer/destructive your GSD is


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I have the coolaroo ones. They are great for puppies and non chewers. Whitney eats them. Worse yet she eats the middle out, not around the edges. So I am not so sure the kuranda ones will work for her either. 

I spent $80/cot for some custom cots. They are really nice with aluminum frames. Well, Whitney ATE hers. The other negative is they hold water. So I have to put them under a shelter or empty them after it rains. No big deal, but not a problem with the coolaroo beds. 

So now Whiney has yet another Coolaroo cot. It usually takes her a month or two to demolish it. When it is dead, I promised her I won't put another one in there. But I will. She also has a lawn chair in her kennel. She is eating that too, but it is pretty resistant to teeth. She can sit on that.


----------



## Rügen (Mar 19, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: Cassidys Mom I've had Kuranda beds for 7 years, and they are worth every penny.


Thanks all









Seems like over the course of 7+ years the Kuranda would pay for itself! I would much rather pay twice as much ONCE for a quality product that will hold up to anything. Awesome- Thanks again!


----------

